# Migrate user accounts (with passwords) from Linux to Freebsd



## teoburger (Mar 29, 2010)

Hallo,

I have a question, if there is some easy way to migrate user accounts from Linux (Mandriva) to Freebsd. I have one Linux server (Samba - domain controller) with three hundreds users. I would like to have the same passwords in Freebsd for all user accounts.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 29, 2010)

Google is your friend.  

However, you may want to look into NIS, as that allows you to use a single user database across multiple servers.  The account details are stored on one server (Linux) and all the other servers query that one for account info.


----------



## teoburger (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you very much for your reply. I will try this solution.


----------

